# Amazon app store login problems



## otter (Mar 18, 2012)

Verizon nexus. I have a couple of applications that I downloaded from there. One of them is tweet caster and another is business calendar. I've been having a problem for at least three months now that seems to happen at least once a week where I open one of those apps and it tells me I need to log into the Amazon app store which I never logged out of. It's getting kind of annoying. Anybody else have that problem or know of a fix?

I know I could go to the place store and download the same applications however I got these paid apps for free from Amazon. Thanks in advance

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hlaalu (Jul 13, 2012)

Never used amazon app store but maybe clear the data/cache and log back in if it's a phone app.


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

Clear data on the Amazon app and log in again perhaps?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## otter (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks but that doesn't help. I tried that and A few days later I'm prompted to login again. Send like its only with business calender and tweetcaster pro. Weather bug doesn't give me a problem

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hlaalu (Jul 13, 2012)

Hmmm I wonder if it's s security feature? Maybe email amazon support or the app developers and ask for their input


----------



## otter (Mar 18, 2012)

hlaalu said:


> Hmmm I wonder if it's s security feature? Maybe email amazon support or the app developers and ask for their input


Thanks that's a good idea. I actually just removed tweetcaster and am using Twitter app and I went back to the free version of business calender

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wally19 (Jun 10, 2011)

The reason for the sign in is it is a security feature. Amazon rewrite every app from the App Store that makes it check that you've actually purchase it prior to it being able to run. I'm guessing the amazon app is signing out automatically for some reason, causing you had to have to re sign in.

I quit using the Amazon App Store a month after it was available. I wasn't able to run apps that I would use it remote places so I uninstalled it. Also having to have the amazon app store run in the background constantly to perform Security checks were a battery drain.

Far as I'm concerned there's nothing on the Amazon App Store that is not available in Google play that I would want to install.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## masully84 (Jul 17, 2012)

There should be only one app store period

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## wally19 (Jun 10, 2011)

masully84 said:


> There should be only one app store period
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


+1 
Agreed. Amazon should not be in the Google app business. Especially when the modify apk's for unnecessary reasons.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## otter (Mar 18, 2012)

Ah ha, thanks. I agree. I picked up a bunch of paid apps for free when they first opened and were offering good ones but I'm starting to get away from Amazon because of this. It's always a pain anyway because the apps don't auto restore after I change ROMs like the Google store does

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Spaniard85 (Jun 25, 2011)

Also head to your Amazon account settings on a PC. The Amazon Appstore has a limited number of devices it will let you log in with, and sometimes flashing ROMs will count as adding another device.


----------



## otter (Mar 18, 2012)

Spaniard85 said:


> Also head to your Amazon account settings on a PC. The Amazon Appstore has a limited number of devices it will let you log in with, and sometimes flashing ROMs will count as adding another device.


Thanks for that tip. I had 23 "devices"

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

